# I'm playing The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time



## Lucky Seven (Mar 15, 2008)

This isn't the "Master Quest" version. This is the original gold collectors edition from the 90's. 

I'm at the Fire Temple.

That is all.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 15, 2008)

Classic! I love that game, it had nearly everything.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm also playing The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. Though not as highly acclaimed or recognized, it is still a kickass game, especially after things get going.

BTW: I'm at the water temple in OoT, and I just beat Woodfall (first temple) in MM.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 16, 2008)

Ocarina of Time is awesome.  I wish I had the time to play it right now! But I have way too many games to play and way too little time.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 16, 2008)

Absolute classic, no doubt. 

I only ever managed to play Majora's Mask for like 30mins or so. I'd love to go back and play it through sometime as I have heard it's a great game. Albeit not as good as 'Ocarina of Time' as you mentioned. 

Ocarina of Time was just....perfect.


----------



## Naren (Mar 16, 2008)

Ocarina of Time was one of the best N64 games, but I kind of prefer Majora's Mask when I think about it. Ocarina of Time had much better atmosphere and a cooler storyline, but I had more fun playing Majora's Mask.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 16, 2008)

I no longer own an N64, but i could totally see myself picking one up one day simply to play the Zelda games. My younger sister actually owns my old N64 and I got her into both Zeldas. She's playing Majora's Mask now, and she just nearly completed the first (don't think she beat the final boss)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 16, 2008)

Naren said:


> Ocarina of Time was one of the best N64 games, but I kind of prefer Majora's Mask when I think about it. Ocarina of Time had much better atmosphere and a cooler storyline, but I had more fun playing Majora's Mask.



I 100% agree.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't played Majora's Mask much, but I liked what I played. I wish Nintendo would just release it on the Virtual Console already.  I don't like playing on an emulator, it just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't like the first couple of hours on Majora's Mask, but as soon as you get out of the second temple (the cold one) it improves soooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 16, 2008)

lol, my mate literally just told me he was playing the "Master Quest" version on the cube last night until 3 in the morning instead of doing his dissertation


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 16, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> lol, my mate literally just told me he was playing the "Master Quest" version on the cube last night until 3 in the morning instead of doing his dissertation



It's funny, the Water temple in that game is like 1/2 the length in the original. In fact, all the dungeons are just shorter (the puzzles are a bit more challenging) in that game, though the enemies are harder.


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 16, 2008)

Funny you should mention this, for I am also playing Ocarina and I am also at the Fire Temple.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 16, 2008)

I would really like to try the master quest version, but I can't bring myself to pay for the disc since I've already bought Ocarina twice.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 16, 2008)

One of the best!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've never played majoras mask, shall I?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I've never played majoras mask, shall I?



It's way longer than Ocarina if you want to do everything, and I have had much fun playing it.


----------



## WillingWell (Mar 16, 2008)

The moon gave me nightmares. The face, the horror...

Deity form kicked major ass though. In fact I really enjoyed everything towards the end of Majora's Mask, great game. Though OoT is like, an epic and classic. 

I just say both phenomenal games, different moods and feels. MM had more spontaneous fun I think whereas OoT was more evenly distrubuted with a smoother flow. Does that make sense?


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 16, 2008)

See, I never got into Majora's Mask. But that was years ago, maybe if I tried again now I'd enjoy it.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 16, 2008)

Its different.
i think willing well hit the nail on the head.
I had started playing OoT a while back (maybe 2 months ago) and got to the beginning of forest temple, then had to format. just started over a week or 2 ago, and im finishing up dodongos cavern. playtime has been sporadic. I look forward to finishing up, then playing MM for a bit


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 16, 2008)

I've beaten the game before. This time though, I'm trying to get everything. All heart pieces and Gold Skulletula's. I've never FULLY completed the game before.


----------



## forelander (Mar 17, 2008)

Ocarina was indeed ownage. There's a disc for gamecube that has a bunch of the old zeldas including OOT and MM if I recall. Twighlight Princess on Wii is also awesome and well worth checking out. Possibly as good as OOT if you ask me.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 17, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Its different.
> i think willing well hit the nail on the head.


----------



## lefty777 (Aug 30, 2010)

makes me wanna cum!


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 30, 2010)

I played that game to death when I was like 11. I love playing retro games that I used to play - brings back so many memories. Even just a section of one of the songs from OoT can stir me.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 30, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Even just a section of one of the songs from OoT can stir me.



Really? How about this?



Or maybe this? This one always gets me. The melody is so haunting.


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 30, 2010)

Y'bastard. I raise you:


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 30, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Y'bastard. I raise you:






Now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## timbaline (Aug 30, 2010)

A few weeks ago I hurt my finger and couldn't play guitar or do Muay Thai, so I dusted off my N64 and played Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time. I beat both games but some levels bring back bad memories...... I STILL HATE REDEADS!!!! They used to scare the crap out of me when I was 7, now, 10 years later, I still hate the Well and the Shadow Temple in Oot, and Ikana Castle in MM.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

i bought both games when they first came out back in the day, and i think i finally finsihed OOT christmas 2009 and MM christmas 2008. No games for me this christmas


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

timbaline said:


> I beat both games but some levels bring back bad memories...... I STILL HATE REDEADS!!!! They used to scare the crap out of me when I was 7, now, 10 years later, I still hate the Well and the Shadow Temple in Oot, and Ikana Castle in MM.



Exactly, I'm getting chills just thinking about it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 31, 2010)

the original gold for NES?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, I don't remember the Shadow Temple being that hard. The Well was a bit difficult, but after 2nd try, it's easy.  Ikana Temple in MM was pretty frustrating (acutally, playing Goron Link in general was). 

Then again, I love doing speed runs on Zelda games.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 31, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> the original gold for NES?



Still got it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2010)

Still got my gold cartrige for Zelda 2 Adventure of Link too.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 31, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Still got it.



i was playing it last week, that game is one of the best. You ever play Contra? (sorry for topic change)


----------



## Trespass (Aug 31, 2010)

The time change mechanic of Majora's Mask was genius. The whole atmosphere was also mindblowing. So many unanswered questions.


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 31, 2010)

I remember having 19 hears and 1/4 on the original n64 version of OoT and spending literally days of my life looking for the remaining 3. I never did find them =[


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2010)

Found them all! 

Gotta play this game again dammit...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

there needs to be a zelda mmo


----------



## kittencore (Aug 31, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> there needs to be a zelda mmo


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me that I need to obtain an N64, pretty much for this game, and Mario 64


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

kittencore said:


>



it would work as long as ppl couldnt recreate any of the main characters. becuase i dont feel like seeing a million links running around


----------



## kittencore (Aug 31, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> it would work as long as ppl couldnt recreate any of the main characters. becuase i dont feel like seeing a million links running around



I think it would just destroy the whole sense of adventure for me. Although going through a dungeon with some friends would be pretty sweet....


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

imagine fighting ganon in a 40 man raid


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> i dont feel like seeing a million links running around


 
4 Swords. Very odd with the 4 Links but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember playing Ocarina on the N64 back in the day. I never did finish that game =[


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha I am playing the master quest as I found this thread! Just finished The bottom of the well, and going to the shadow temple now. Am so glad the enemies are harder, but as someone said, the levels are alot shorter. We also have the disc with 4(?) games on it, might play that next...also have MM... but we really want to get a DS or Gameboy Advance so we can get Link to the past!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Sep 1, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, I don't remember the Shadow Temple being that hard. The Well was a bit difficult, but after 2nd try, it's easy.  Ikana Temple in MM was pretty frustrating (acutally, playing Goron Link in general was).
> 
> Then again, I love doing speed runs on Zelda games.



Which ones the Ikana Temple? Is it the part before the upside down temple? Haven't played MM in ages.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 1, 2010)

This made me giggle like a girl


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Which ones the Ikana Temple? Is it the part before the upside down temple? Haven't played MM in ages.


 
Haven't played it in ages myself. But IIRC Ikana temple was the temple you flip upside down. 

Come to think of it, Ikana wasn't all too bad. Definitely one of the more trickier dungeons in a Zelda game. Though using Goron Link really did my head in, especially in his section on the Moon. I suck.


----------



## markden01 (Sep 10, 2010)

My friends really like this game but I've never played it because it sucks me.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 10, 2010)

markden01 said:


> i sucks me.



...Impressive...

lol well I completed it a few days ago, I couldn't believe how simple it was to defeat Ganon. I didn't even use my light arrows at the end! I was running circles around him and through his legs to hit his tail...too easy!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 10, 2010)

I've never actually finished it tbh... I love the game, but I'm so horribly fucking awful at it and that whole "figuring out what to do next" thing  I got stuck before that funny water place where you have to put the bombs in that things eyes for ages, then stopped playing cos i was awful


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I've never actually finished it tbh... I love the game, but I'm so horribly fucking awful at it and that whole "figuring out what to do next" thing  I got stuck before that funny water place where you have to put the bombs in that things eyes for ages, then stopped playing cos i was awful



you talking about the water temple or something?

ah well, need to dig it up and start playing it again, such a great n64 game (aside from goldeneye of course)


----------



## JakSchitt (Oct 11, 2010)

forelander said:


> Ocarina was indeed ownage. There's a disc for gamecube that has a bunch of the old zeldas including OOT and MM if I recall. Twighlight Princess on Wii is also awesome and well worth checking out. Possibly as good as OOT if you ask me.



Yeah it came bundled with some versions of Windwaker. Oot is probably my favourite game of all time...


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 11, 2010)

Unnecessary bump is unnecessary.


----------

